# blut splatter effekt, aber wie?



## ZeroDesign (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich würde gerne so einen Blutsplatter effekt machen, aber leider weis ich nicht wie ich das hinbekomme, habs schon oft probiert, ist aber nie was geworden.
Wie es aussehen soll, hier ist ein Beispiel angefügt. 
Vielen Dank schonmal für eire hilfe!


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Mai 2005)

Hi du!

Schau bitte mal unter Grafik-FAQ. Dort sind Links zu Brushes. Darunter sind auch Blutbrushes. 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das kann man aber auch ander lösen.
Vordergrund : rot
Hintergrund : weiß
Filter: Wolken
Jetzt eine neue Ebene darüber einfügen und sie Rot einfärben.
In der Ebenen-Pallette Farbig nachbelichten wählen.
Die untere Ebene auswählen und ein wenig mit der Tonwertkorrektur rumspielen.


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Mai 2005)

Na das will ich sehen wie du mit diesen Einstellungen ein ähnliches Ergebnis erzielst


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Mai 2005)

Mit den oben genannten Einstellungen komme ich zu dem 1. Ergebniss.
noch eine weitere Ebene hinzu fügen > Wolken sch/w > Multiplizieren zu dem 2. Ergebniss.


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Mai 2005)

Okay, ned schlecht => *respekt*


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Mai 2005)

Danke ShadowMan,
aber mit einigen weiteren Filter- und Ebenen-Efekten kommt man sicherlich noch zu wesendlich besseren Ergebnissen.
(Wahr jetzt nur auf der schnelle gemacht.)


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Mai 2005)

Kleiner Tipp meinerseits:
 Mit dem Filter Kunststoffverpackung lässt sich die dickflüssige glänzende Textur von halb geronnenem Blut darstellen.


----------

